# Local cycling clubs in Chesterfield



## Stockie (22 Jun 2011)

Hi. New to CC and have been out on bike for about 4 months now. Does anyone know any friendlycycling clubs in chesterfield area. My age young 50 but not particulary fast on bike.


----------



## endoman (22 Jun 2011)

In a very similar position myself, but only been riding 2 months, just starting to pick up distances in anticipation of York and Mcr 100's. If you find a decent club let me know, or if you fancy a ride at some point drop me a pm, also not fast etc. Just enjoying riding.


----------



## atbman (22 Jun 2011)

http://chesterfieldspirecyclingclub.com/index.html


----------



## endoman (24 Jun 2011)

Seen that one, looks good, also a Bolsover based one but seems a bit more race orientated. Might give the Spire one a try


----------



## endoman (4 Jul 2011)

Had a good look at the Bolsover web page today and they seem to do all the sort of things I would like, a spiralling thurs night ride, and 2 different Sunday ones re pace, they will tell you what is the best for you. Once I'm back from a Stag do over the weekend I will give them a try I think with the thursday evening ride, I'm on that side of Chesterfield so it's easy for me.


----------



## marinyork (4 Jul 2011)

If you want some slower rides. The Sheffield CTC (that used to be called sheffield and north derbyshire and a lot of the members live there) have several rides running from Dronfield. You just missed some.

Sunday 24 July 09:30
Dronfield Civic Centre to Flagg
Moderate 50 miles

Wednesday 3 August 18:30
Dronfield Civic Centre to Marsh Lane
Moderate 15 miles

Wednesday 10 August 18:30
Dronfield Civic Centre to Linacre Woods / Cutthorpe
mtb 15 miles

Sunday 28 August 09:30
Dronfield Civic Centre to Whatstandwell
Moderate 50 miles


----------



## endoman (4 Jul 2011)

Thanks, all options welcome, ride through Dronfield on my commute.


----------



## marinyork (4 Jul 2011)

You could always try and do you own CycleChat rides. Plenty of us in Derbyshire and South Yorkshire, or people who can get there.

On the point of the CTC rides a lot of them go in your direction from Millhouses Park. It's not unheard of to meet up on the way.


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

Going out with the Bolsover peeps next Thursday evening, will report back, hopefully can keep up!


----------



## endoman (14 Jul 2011)

Went out with Bolsover Cycling Club, mini report here, 

http://www.cyclechat...25#entry1751125


----------



## guttertrash (14 Jul 2011)

Sounds like you had fun. I was going to look into joining the club myself but it fell by the wayside a bit and I never heard anything back from them. Might look into them again next spring.


----------



## endoman (1 Aug 2011)

Been out for a few rides with Bolsover and District and have now joined, and now am the owner of club kit in the form of bib shorts and summer jersey. 

Hope I can live up to a club cyclist next time I go out!


----------

